# bluetooth + Wlan für 5739G kaufberatung



## jokerzz81 (5. März 2011)

*bluetooth + Wlan für 5739G kaufberatung*

Hallo 
ich brauche eure Hilfe für dieses gerätHalf Size Mini Card 802.11N WLAN Bluetooth RT3090BC4 bei eBay.de: PCMCIA Cards Controller (endet 25.03.11 10:30:55 MEZ)


und frage ist, passt diese gerät in Aspire 5739G, und ist das überhaupt gut? 
das ist ein Mini PCIe Half size Karte, Bluetooth und WLAN 2 in 1 Karte, und kann man auch Adapter für normale mini PCIe kaufen (hier)
als Vorlage habe ich mein WLAN Karte gemessen und das ist 50mm x 29mm groß und ist ein intel 5100 AGN, Modell: 512AN_MMW


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2011)

*AW: bluetooth + Wlan für 5739G kaufberatung*

Da steht in der Auktion mehrfach, dass Du da auch einfach mal anrufen kannst: 0341-8706460  mach das doch einfach mal ^^

Dabei könntest Du auch direkt fragen, wie man dann Bluetooth ein/ausschalten kann


----------



## jokerzz81 (5. März 2011)

*AW: bluetooth + Wlan für 5739G kaufberatung*

ich habe schon gefragt aber die wissen weniger als ich .

Ein/aus geht auch über Software Utility  denke ich Oder Nicht


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2011)

*AW: bluetooth + Wlan für 5739G kaufberatung*

Geht es Dir denn primär um Bluetooth, oder willst Du ein "besseres" WLAN? Denn für Bluetooth gibt es ja auch winzige USB-Sticks - das würde also nicht stören oder so.


----------



## jokerzz81 (6. März 2011)

*AW: bluetooth + Wlan für 5739G kaufberatung*

usb stick habe ich schon, ich wollte was internes,es muss aber nicht 2 in 1 sein, kann auch nur Bluetooth sein.
geht um Bluetooth, ich wolte eine von 2 Mini PCIe Slots frei lassen  aber ist auch nicht wichtig,

jetzt habe ich ein freies Mini PCIe slot und brauche passende Bluetooth Karte, ebay bevorzugt.


----------

